# A Little CHP History



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

During the 1960s and early 70s, most CHP offices displayed the photograph depicted in this article. It was such a poignant picture it was featured as the cover photograph on a national magazine. The photo was taken down because of political pressure.

http://www.jimstonjournal.com/id139.html


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Sarge,

This is a truly moving story. It must've been an awsome moment for Andy O'Hara to finally meet Gordon Muir, I can only imagine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, I got chills reading that. Tremendous story indeed!!!


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

replaced by a picture of a chipmunk in a smokey bear hat..... Are you fucking shitting me ????


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW!! I sat here and read the whole thing to a weeping Stbbrn. That was one of the most amazing stories I have had the privilege of reading. 

Thank you for posting it PapaBear.

Thank you Highway Patrolman Andy O'Hara and Ret. Sergeant Gordon Muir!! The actions of both of these men are truly inspirational.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> replaced by a picture of a chipmunk in a smokey bear hat..... Are you fucking shitting me ????


Was it Chipper?










As I think about this, I don't want the above picture to be misconstrued as disprespectful of the CHP and it's history. I just wanted to show the difference between a powerfully moving photo of the CHP shining in action and what the PC crowd wants people to see.


----------

